# Anubus yellowing



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Upgraded to 55gallon. Have 7 prestillas, 3 albino plecos, one elephant ear betta, 5-7 mosquito fish. Plants are 6-8 vals, 2 wisteria, 2 dwarf swords, and 4 anubus. Water is good with slight elevation of nitrogen. Source water has nitrogen. 

My problem is my anubus are yellowing. All are tied to rock or driftwood. Will fertilizer tabs, buried close to them, help or can I dissolve a fertilizer tab and add it to the water? Will Excel help? I expect the swords to melt some, but they will come back. 

I have pool sand, driftwood, several fake structures for hiding and driftwood. All fish are fine, but I do worry about the plecos finding enough to eat. Thats a different thread though. 

Any and all answers appreciated.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

What's your light?


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I have three small LED on the tank. I know nothing about the wattage or anything else. All came with the tank and stand. Funds are nil right now, so I have to go with what I have. Will any light I can come up with help? I have a couple small house lamps that I might be able to work with.

Any thoughts on fertilizer helping until I can afford new lighting???

Tank, stand and lighting were given to me.


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

My Anubus were also yellowing. I concocked a small syringe with 1" of airline tubing (for flexibility) and then a 12' hard plastic tubing, I then fertilize Flourish
iron once a week right by the roots, everybody seems happy.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would dose more fertz into the water instead of the substrate, and definitely up your lighting. The desk lamps might help, if you can shine the light directly on the tank.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Garstrom,,,I have a co2 booster and excell. Will either of these help? What about the fertilizer tabs dissolved? 

Gizmo,,,I have a clamp on desk lamp that might work. Maybe I will go ahead and dissolve one of the fertilizer tabs. After all, they permeate in to the water from the substrate. 

Appreciate all suggestions


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm sure the CO2 will help, I do not have CO2 but remember Anubus is a low light plant and as with most plants yellowing of the leaves are a sign of iron deficiency. Also since most Anubus are grown on leaves and rocks they may not get the full fertilization requirements most plants get. Once I started the iron treatments I've had not problems.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

The co2 booster I have is liquid. I am not up on technology to do regular co2. I will try the extra light and iron supplement. Thanks for your help


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

I just thought of another thing I tried:

My 55g is a corner tank, with med-low light. Perfect for Anubus.
As my plant was turning yellow I assumed the lighting was bad so I moved it up closer to the light, it's growing on a rock and I was able to wedge it between some driftwood about 8" from the light.
After a period of time the yellow leaves were still there it wasn't until after that I started using the iron is that when the yellow leaves cleared up, I also trim the yellow leaves off.
Just another thought. Have good evening*old dude


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Good idea. I will see what I can do to move them closer to the light. Thanks


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

Anubias*


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

*thumbsup thanx


----------

